# Best Components to Get Under $150?



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

I just got a daily for work so I wanted to get some nice budget components, I'm considering to get the Alpine HD149BT with the Alpine KTP-445A or KTP-445U power Pack... I'm not sure if the 445A would be able to do 4ohm bridge to just do the fronts, but I do like that it's an easy plug and play! 

On the Pole, I do have a few choices but I am open to other suggestions since it has been 5 Years that I've looked/researched into any car audio products and purchased anything. So, considering it's just a daily cheap car - 94 Integra coupe... I dont' wan't anything high end or expensive. Just an all around nice components.

My other car is a Lexus IS-F w/Mark Levinson system and my previous car (which I sold over 2 months ago) was an SQ car consisting an Eclipse CD7200 mkII headunit, paired with Hertz MLK 165 in the front, Hertz HCX165 in the rear, with Hertz ML3000 - all powered by Audison Lrx 5.1k


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

JBL P660C 6-1/2" 2-way Power Series Component Speakers System

These will out perform any of the choices you have above. At one time these were 250-300 bucks.
I have a review of these on here from about a year ago. Sold that car and bought these again when I saw they were back available.

Found it.http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...omparisons/135475-jbl-p660c-6-5-comp-set.html


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

to the top!


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity (Sep 12, 2012)

Might want to consider adding Morel (Maximo) to the list. 

Morel Maximo 6 review

...I know it's all subjective, but you might enjoy reading it.

I love my maximo's


----------



## avanti1960 (Sep 24, 2011)

Stock speakers beat the Alpine SPR-60C. Trust me, they are one of the worst consumer purchases I have ever made.


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

MinnesotaStateUniversity said:


> Might want to consider adding Morel (Maximo) to the list.
> 
> Morel Maximo 6 review
> 
> ...


I second this. For the money these are great sounding units. At least to my ears!


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

I have heard very good things, price/performance wise - about the Crescendo Audio CZ components.

CZ Series 6.5" 2 Way - Crescendo Audio | Online Store


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

You can always bi amp the passives with the powerpack.

I like the JBLs but never heard crescendo or the morel

Id like to try these too

The Madisound Speaker Store


----------



## 49konvict (Mar 18, 2013)

WoofersEtc.com - CL-61A - CDT Audio Classic 6.5" 2-Way Component Speakers 

I loved these. Very natural sounding and dynamic. I found myself listening to lots of jazz and other music that I normally don't listen to.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Focal Integrations are $175 shipped. I know that $25 over the budget but would be worth it IMO. 

Hard to go wrong with ANYTHING from Morel. Ive loved every speaker of theirs Ive ever listened to so if it had to be under $150, that would be my choice.


----------



## meantaco (Apr 10, 2011)

hows the midrange on the morels?


----------



## samual (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for recommendaton of great budget gear. It's getting hard to find best value products.


----------



## jmp1125 (Aug 11, 2013)

Check out the Image Dynamics CTX-65cs. Great comp set for the money. Can get it around $170 new, and quite a bit less used if you need to keep it under 150


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

Alpine SPR-60c are not great. Midrange is strong and clear without fatigue. Bass is loud, but also often distorted. So, I'd suggest to try Polk DB, Pioneer D, or Morel Maximo. In the end, $150 speakers will usually have tradeoffs.


----------



## Dirtrider4eva (Apr 27, 2011)

i really love my jbl ms-62c set.


----------



## thebigjimsho (Jan 11, 2009)

Dirtrider4eva said:


> i really love my jbl ms-62c set.


Hopefully, I can say the same. Just gotta get mine installed...


----------



## Maxim7 (Nov 23, 2013)

any feedback from crescendo>?


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

The head unit you want is excellent. I have one myself. The screen is awesome (and frankly all head units in this day in age should have that many "dots". I digress...

As others have said, and I'll just repeat, the low end Alpines suck. Go one model line up and you have yourself a good speaker set worth the money.

I've installed many of the JBLs mentioned and they're kickers in a sealed door. The tweeter that comes with them is not bad either though being used to more detail from "higher end" tweeters I guess the tweeters were just okay to me. I felt the same about the tweeter that came with the MS-62c but the mid on that component set rattled pictures on my wall hooked up to a low-end home theater receiver free air, so I'm a fan for the price (just not in a pickup truck or any application where the tweeter will be very far away from the midrange in the door).

I've installed one set only of the Pioneer you mentioned above and I really liked them... more then the aforementioned JBLs. I usually am not a Pioneer anything (except P99) fan but they put a smile on my face for the price.

But... my all time favorite budget component set is the Infinity Reference 2-ohm line. I have a set of these "temporarily" in my Ford Fiesta (future competition car, I hope) and my jaw literally dropped running off of just stock and Alpine 149 head unit power. As long as you keep the lowest-end (above 50) in check, they sound excellent and they have that "pop" you feel when a cymbal hits or a guitar string is plucked hard. I got a center stage going and then demo'd it at my shop and they thought it was higher end.

Maybe you can snag something Hybrid Audio in your price range used?


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

sirbOOm said:


> The head unit you want is excellent. I have one myself. The screen is awesome (and frankly all head units in this day in age should have that many "dots". I digress...
> 
> As others have said, and I'll just repeat, the low end Alpines suck. Go one model line up and you have yourself a good speaker set worth the money.
> 
> ...


I agree completely with your thoughts that the tweeters for the P660C are just ok. Certainly nothing to write home about. I liked the set with little processing and now im super impressed with them now that i have t/a and more EQ. That being said would I really recommend them to people? For the 100 dollars you can get them for... maybe. Do i wish i spent a little more money? Yes


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Polk db series have always impressed me. Pioneer d series would be a great option too. Can't comment on the others since I haven't heard them with my own ears. In the $150 price range there's plenty of options that do ok at everything OR excel in one area while sucking in others. Just gotta find that set that gives you what your ears want without sacrificing too much in any one area.


----------



## glitchsta (Feb 2, 2013)

I love my Digital Designs 6.5cs set, but the best I have ever heard are some hybrid audio comps...


----------

